# Ever pull parking brake on at 80 MPH?



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Approaching a Florida Highway Patrol State Trooper at 80 MPH in a 55 zone.........knew that if I put foot brake on, the brake lights would "alert" Trooper that I was exceeding speed limit.

So....I decided to pull the hand brake up.................GOD!!!!....Loud bang from rear end, transmitted through the hand brake! Quickly let go of the hand brake and "flew" by the Trooper............

Must have had an "angel" on board, because he never ever payed attention to me...................

Just wanted to let you guys know what to expect if you do this..............

In other cars, I just slowed down................NO "explosions"!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:willy:


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Yikes, reminds me of a Jeff Foxworthy bit about rental cars...


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

I had the same thing happen at 40 mph when my buddy thought it would be funny to pull the e-brake up a little (he was banned from the goat for 1 week). One loud bang from the back. However, I cannot get it to do it again. I thought I something must have broke off, but the e-brake seems to still function properly. Any explanations or even theories would be appreciated!


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Try downshifting next time....


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

If you were approaching the state trooper...how would your brake lights alert him???


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

LRAR05GTO said:


> I had the same thing happen at 40 mph when my buddy thought it would be funny to pull the e-brake up a little (he was banned from the goat for 1 week). One loud bang from the back. However, I cannot get it to do it again. I thought I something must have broke off, but the e-brake seems to still function properly. Any explanations or even theories would be appreciated!


Direct from the dealer-it's not an E-brake, it's a parking brake and isn't designed to be used while moving. Did the same thing, had the same BANG, took it to the dealer.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> Approaching a Florida Highway Patrol State Trooper at 80 MPH in a 55 zone.........knew that if I put foot brake on, the brake lights would "alert" Trooper that I was exceeding speed limit.
> 
> So....I decided to pull the hand brake up.................GOD!!!!....Loud bang from rear end, transmitted through the hand brake! Quickly let go of the hand brake and "flew" by the Trooper............
> 
> ...


 :rofl:I think that could qualify to be on that Vonage commercial "where people do stupid things" :rofl: sorry to laugh im glad it didn't hurt ya car, and good to hear ya sneak by the trooper arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have no intentions of applying a hand brake while in motion unless it's an emergency. 

I find it easier on the car to downshift

Once you see a cop it's too late. If they are watching for speeding, they have seen you before you see them.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I have no intentions of applying a hand brake while in motion unless it's an emergency.
> 
> I find it easier on the car to downshift
> 
> Once you see a cop it's too late. If they are watching for speeding, they have seen you before you see them.


 :agree


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

JMM said:


> If you were approaching the state trooper...how would your brake lights alert him???



I was wondering the same thing.
:confused


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

I realized it was a bad idea to touch the ebrake while moving while testing it in my driveway at 2 mph. Like they said, it just locks up at the very top of the handle's travel. Thats all it does. No middle ground. Either the wheels are turning or they aren't.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah. I've noticed the e-brake isn't that great at holding the car though. I park in gear and use the brake and it doesn't make feel very secure.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea, I learned it's not secure the hard way... and it rolled back. Just the ONE time I didn't put it in gear cause I wanted to keep it running.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

My only ebrake experience was when I picked my car up from the stereo guy. They had the brake engaged and I didn't even see it. As I tried to pull forward it made the most God awful sound and the check engine light came on. Thought I was going to have to go into the dealer to get that checked but it went out when I shut off the engine to get fuel. Whew....... :willy: :willy: :willy: 


JET


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

JMM said:


> If you were approaching the state trooper...how would your brake lights alert him???



:agree


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Don't ever count on the E-brake. This happened in my 98 C5. I stopped at home for a minute to grab my golf clubs. Pulled the ebrake, jumped out of the car. 5 seconds later my car was rolling down the driveway. I manage to jump into the car, but it was on the passenger side, and I couldn't reach the brake. I rolled down my driveway, across the road into my neighbors yard. I was lucky. No damage. I'll never trust the ebrake again. :rofl: Kind of funny now that I think about it.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I've heard that disabling the reverse lockout, and hitting Reverse while you are going 80mph forward is pretty cool too.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

I pulled mine on time at about 15 to see what it would do it locked up the rears and the a** end sank down. and it made the wierd noise. that was stated earlier :cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> I've heard that disabling the reverse lockout, and hitting Reverse while you are going 80mph forward is pretty cool too.


I used to drive a 5 speed, where 5th was about where Reverese is in our goats. Before I got used to the shiftgates, I hit a "grind" about 3 times.... may be a lock out but nothing to keep ya from grinding.


----------

